# WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

What does this mean? omg double rainbow


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

That dude is way to excited by rainbows...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

home boy better be high, OMG IT'S A DOUBLE RAINBOW!!! OMG OMG OMG


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

one represents good fortune,2 maybe forever good fortune?


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know somebody who's related to that guy. How special am I? We get a lot of double rainbows here, so lots of opportunities to spoof "double rainbow guy."


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have double rainbows alot up here.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I love double rainbows....its like God ssaying "I really REALLY promise..."


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao I am sure he is not high which makes it funnier...and sort of sad in a way.
I would like a chance to see a double rainbow. I shall go find one


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Excited much? Sounds like he tasted the rainbow one too many times & is doing something he shouldn't while video taping outside... >.<


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah this guy was on Tosh.0 and he says he was totally sober, not smokin nothing, I told him he didn't have to lie to kick it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think this guy was a little too excited


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahah this guy was on Tosh.0 and he says he was totally sober, not smokin nothing, I told him he didn't have to lie to kick it


LoL - I can't imagine someone becoming THAT intensely euphoric off a rainbow. They're beautiful & all - but he was up to 'something'...

He did a post video calling himself a viral video artist lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

saw a double today,comin down Walton RD headed east.
leavin the pizzle.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> saw a double today,comin down Walton RD headed east.
> leavin the pizzle.


Some gnarly weather passing through.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

my little porch I live on had rain coming from 4 sides,and only 2 were open.
everything got wet.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

God sent a rainbow after the flood. Its supposed to be a reminder he will never flood the earth again. 2 I dunno maybe a leprechaun tryin to start some chit.. Crazy weather


----------

